# apple tv et mac book pro sans wifi?



## volavoil (28 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour
Je viens d'acheter l'apple tv, et une question me taraude:

Puis je acceder au contenu de mon mac book pro sans wifi(un peu comme l'air play)? 
Je demande cela car lors des deplacement dans ma famille qui n'a pas de wifi (oui c'est la campagne landaise), suis je capable de regarder un film sur l'apple tv via mon mac book pro?

Si il y'a une solution légale ou en jailbreak, je suis preneur ^_^

Merci à tous!


----------

